# Intense Tazer intel



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What’s the experience on this. Seems compelling


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Well i did a search it said 11,000$canadian to get a great
Shimano SLX 11-42, 11-speed
not many will buy, that is my opinion.


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

Those who can and want one will. Those who can't won't. I did and love it. Check this thread for more information. https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/intense-tazer-review-1104863.html


----------



## MatJStubbs (Jul 11, 2020)

*Intence Tazer - Do it all Ebike with attitude!*

I have a 2019 Tazer. I am 62 and only started riding this year with my son after he sustained a finger injury whilst training for the Youth World Rock Sport 
Climbing Champs in Arco Italy. We hired downhill bikes in Finale Ligure, and again Canezai.

We bought an Ibis Ripmo and Transition Sentinal for Christmas when we returned to South Africa and have not climbed since - quite a remarkable conversion for my son a world ranked semi professional athlete. We immediately started competing in Enduros and Downhill till lockdown started in March.

I then stumbled on the Tazer. I misread the size but the medium is perfect for me at 183 cm. The bike is so capable. Also, as a beginner, the bike is a great teacher. It jumps brilliantly, rips down hills and does everything else well. So I have sold the Ripmo. Competing in the ebike enduro class sucks but I am learning so fast I will put up with it for the moment.

I am also doing the downhill races. i just remove the battery. Amazing! Sticks with the Enduro bikes and is more manageable to load on the shuttles and cable car.

I have only two gripes - a rattling battery and a fairly noisy motor. I solved the battery problem with an old tube, cut to 150 mm, with the ends clamped and sealed which is secured under the battery with Velcro. 20 pumps with the shock pump and it is secure and ratttle free.

So loving the bike and plan to do some long unsupported 3 to 4 day adventures in the wild. I have 2 batteries and 100 km a day is easy.


----------

